# Nazi Sources Prove the Nazis Were Socialists



## mikegriffith1 (Sep 13, 2018)

A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:

Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”

The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​


----------



## regent (Sep 13, 2018)

Bismarck brought socialism to Germany before Hitler, because Bismarck was afraid of communism.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 13, 2018)

I bet the bed wetters ignore this thread entirely.

They're the sort of imbeciles who vote for incompetent meat puppets who will stand in front of a TV camera and declare to the entire world that the Islamic State weren't muslims.

Never mind that people who knew what socialism was, declared themselves to be socialists, Modern bed wetters will contort themselves into shapes that nearly defy physics in order to argue the National Socialist German Workers Party was "right wing" or had any economic policy objectives even remotely similar to a libertarian or Republican (not a republicrat).

Never mind that hordes of bearded sociopaths around the world bash their heads on the ground 5 times a day with their asses pointing away from Mecca, praying to a fictional moongod dreamed up by a flea bitten warlord, thief, pedophile and slave merchant "prophet" (piss be upon them all) for the opportunity to murder Americans, bed wetters will insist they're not islamic. You can hook these idiotic pieces of shit to a polygraph and they will flat line it, because they're brain dead drones parroting their moonbat messiah's bullshit.


.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 13, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> 
> Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”
> 
> The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​



Ignant OP tries to float "Nazis = Socialists" because hey they said so and Hitler would never lie ----- and then proceeds to list the traits of Fascism.

Pop quiz OP .... how many grapes are in this box?  How many nuts?





Because hey, Post cereals would never lie.....

Some wags will just never grok the concept of marketing, even while they swallow it whole.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh good, another "the other guys are Nazis" thread.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 13, 2018)

who gives a fuck


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 13, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> who gives a fuck


BUT THEY'RE NAZIS I TELL YOU
.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pogo said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> ...



They are all at least this stupid folks.

Never mind the fact that the nazi's ran a country with a centralized authority that nationalized labor and industry, severely restricted property ownership, operated a national health care system, and restricted an individual's ability to make significant profits and capitalize in a free market.

Bed wetting pieces of shit like pogo say they're not really nazis.

They were actually republicans!!! If you don't agree you're a racist or something....

Fucking imbeciles....

Remind me why I'm not supposed to encourage these parasites to kill themselves?


.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 13, 2018)

In light of evidence the responses from the snowflakes, predictably, are 'Uh-uh', opinion, insults, and personal attacks.

As they march towards socialism, call for the party to embrace Socialism, they do not want to be bothered by fact.

Their response to Trump's 'Make America Great Again' is 'Let's Make America Venezuela!'


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Of course, Jossey's fine article is not the first treatise to point out the evidence that the Nazis were socialists. Here's another written just a few weeks ago:

Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann

Additionally, there have been many studies on the fact that Hitler and the Nazis loved Darwinian evolution and used it to support their Aryan-supremacy views. See, for example, California State University Professor Richard Weikart's book _From Darwin to Hitler_:

https://www.amazon.com/Darwin-Hitler-Evolutionary-Eugenics-Germany/dp/140397201X&tag=ff0d01-20

See also his article "Was Darwinism Banned from Nazi Germany?":

Was Darwinism Banned from Nazi Germany? | Evolution News


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 14, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Of course, Jossey's fine article is not the first treatise to point out the evidence that the Nazis were socialists. Here's another written just a few weeks ago:
> 
> Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann
> 
> ...



You make up a good point about "progressives" and their universal disdain for people outside whatever qualities are trendy to them at the time. They do not value individual lives of others. Only their own is a real concern.



> The theories of Ernst Rüdin and Franz Kallmann coincided with a growing interest in Germany in eugenics and “race hygiene” (_Rassenhygiene_) in the early 1930s. At the time, the eugenics movement was strongest in the United States and Britain. Indiana had passed the first state compulsory sterilization law in 1907, and by 1928, 20 more states had followed, most including “lunatics” among the target population; California was the most active state in this regard. In 1916, New York patrician Madison Grant had published _The Passing of the Great Race_, a jeremiad about the dangers of interracial marriage that _Science_ magazine called “a work of solid merit”4; it was subsequently translated into German and cited by Hitler in _Mein Kampf_. The International Congress of Eugenics was also based in the United States, and in 1932, its presidency passed from Dr C. B. Davenport of Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory to Dr Rüdin.



We had "progressives" running around the US that inspired hitler in the 1920's.

There is nothing "progressive" about leftist "philosophy".

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Of course, Jossey's fine article is not the first treatise to point out the evidence that the Nazis were socialists. Here's another written just a few weeks ago:
> 
> Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann
> 
> ...


It's a little known fact that prewar Democrats were big fans of social Darwinism and eugenics.  Margret Sanger was quite plain that she wanted to eliminate the black race with selective birth control.  Woodrow Wilson was also a well known advocate of eugenics.

Woodrow Wilson and the science of eugenics: He believed that certain races and people were better than others. | Our Great American Heritage


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

After I sent him this article, Phil Mirowski also sent me this piece by Germà Bell, “against the mainstrweam,” from the Economic History Review. This article also has some fascinating findings. From the abstract:

In the mid-1930s, the Nazi regime transferred public ownership to the private sector. In doing so, they went against the mainstream trends in western capitalistic countries, none of which systematically reprivatized firms during the 1930s.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 14, 2018)

So far only one moonbat showed up to post something asinine about cereal.

Is that the best they can do? Where are all the leftwing "intellectuals"? Riding unicorns?

.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 14, 2018)

Nazi's said they were socialists. Why would we argue with the acronym?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 14, 2018)

How is this even a discussion? It's like saying members of the Communist Party are really Communists. Maybe this will help:

Na·zi
ˈnätsē/
_noun_
noun: *Nazi*; plural noun: *Nazis*
1.
historical
a member of the National _*Socialist*_ German Workers' Party.


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Nazi's said they were socialists. Why would we argue with the acronym?


north korea says it is democratic, you see how that works, people say a lot of things, alex jones says the moon landing was faked, they said it for a reason, people lie for many reasons , sometimes people even think they are telling the truth because they are delusional


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Nazi's said they were socialists. Why would we argue with the acronym?
> ...



Yeah, and the Democrat party says it's democratic!


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> After I sent him this article, Phil Mirowski also sent me this piece by Germà Bell, “against the mainstrweam,” from the Economic History Review. This article also has some fascinating findings. From the abstract:
> 
> In the mid-1930s, the Nazi regime transferred public ownership to the private sector. In doing so, they went against the mainstream trends in western capitalistic countries, none of which systematically reprivatized firms during the 1930s.



Capitalism and Nazism

There's the link you completely plagiarized, unless you're the twit who wrote the blog... 

Looks like a whole bunch of bullshit too me. The fuckin chinese are the biggest "communist" country but they've made significant reforms to allow some capital to move freely and generate wealth. It's still a nanny state. They still came to power exalting the virtues of collectivism and cradle to grave care.


----------



## JLW (Sep 14, 2018)

How many friggin' threads do we have to have from right wingers arguing that Nazis who slaughtered socialists, communists and liberals were left wing?


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

Given that Nazism is traditionally held to be an extreme right-wing ideology, the party’s conspicuous use of the term “socialist” — which refers to a political system normally plotted on the far-left end of the ideological spectrum — has long been a source of confusion, not to mention heated debate among partisans seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany.


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

The debate has heated up to the point of critical mass in recent years, thanks to the rise of nationalist political movements reacting in part to stagnant economic conditions and the perceived threat of globalism, and also in part to a flood of immigrants and foreign refugees pouring into Europe and the United States because of war and economic crises abroad.

Above all, the Nazis were German white nationalists. What they stood for was the ascendancy of the “Aryan” race and the German nation, by any means necessary. Despite co-opting the name, some of the rhetoric, and even some of the precepts of socialism, Hitler and party did so with utter cynicism, and with vastly different goals. The claim that the Nazis actually were leftists or socialists in any generally accepted sense of those terms flies in the face of historical reality.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 14, 2018)

H


mikegriffith1 said:


> A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> 
> Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”
> 
> The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​


 Has ANYONE every realized that they were NATIONALIST SOCIALISTS? They weren't left nor were they right they were third positionist's.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 14, 2018)

Google Third Position


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> How many friggin' dumbass threads do we have to have from stupid  ass right wingers arguing that Nazis who slaughtered socialists, communists and liberals were left wing?   Honestly,  how fucking stupid is the Trumpist right!?



Stalin slaughtered socialists, communists and liberals.  Was he a rightwinger?

Your argument has been refuted 1000 times already.

You leftwing turds keep posting the same arguments over and over and over even though they have all already been refuted.


----------



## JLW (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > How many friggin' dumbass threads do we have to have from stupid  ass right wingers arguing that Nazis who slaughtered socialists, communists and liberals were left wing?   Honestly,  how fucking stupid is the Trumpist right!?
> ...


Pray tell how many right wing industrialists were Sent to the death camps?  How many right wing  supporters  were sent to concentration camps?  Please post with a link.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 14, 2018)

American Progressive Fascists are funny, "we'll take Mao and Stalin,  but not Hitler"

He fought Stalin so he's bad


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



What evidence do you have that they were "right wing?"  What difference does it make what their politics were?  They did what the government ordered them to do.  I've already shown that who the Nazis executed or sent to concentration camps proves nothing about the economic system they implemented.  Only imbeciles swallow that theory.


----------



## task0778 (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> The debate has heated up to the point of critical mass in recent years, thanks to the rise of nationalist political movements reacting in part to stagnant economic conditions and the perceived threat of globalism, and also in part to a flood of immigrants and foreign refugees pouring into Europe and the United States because of war and economic crises abroad.
> 
> Above all, the Nazis were German white nationalists. What they stood for was the ascendancy of the “Aryan” race and the German nation, by any means necessary. Despite co-opting the name, some of the rhetoric, and even some of the precepts of socialism, Hitler and party did so with utter cynicism, and with vastly different goals. The claim that the Nazis actually were leftists or socialists in any generally accepted sense of those terms flies in the face of historical reality.



To the contrary, socialism in any form is basically all about gov't control, at the expense of individual liberty.   Which is exclusively a leftist, liberal ideology.   You look at all of the world's dictators, none of them came to power on a platform of limited and less gov't, which is what the right basically stands for.   And those dictators sure as hell turned into a totalitarian state in short order.   And the nazis were no exception;  they used identity politics then just the same as the Democratic Party does today in the US.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> Given that Nazism is traditionally held to be an extreme right-wing ideology, the party’s conspicuous use of the term “socialist” — which refers to a political system normally plotted on the far-left end of the ideological spectrum — has long been a source of confusion, not to mention heated debate among partisans seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany.


It's "held to be right wing" by a hardcore communists.  There's absolutely no justification for such a characterization.  The only proof you have that the Nazis were "right wing" is the claims of a bunch of pinko professors that Nazis were "right wing."  They offer no proof for these assertions.  They can't even provide a coherent consistent definition of the term "right wing."

The people "seeking to distance themselves from the genocidal taint of Nazi Germany" are the leftwing intellectuals who provided the justification for it.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

"Nazi sources".  

Here's the man himself, Adolf Hitler, in Mein Kampf:

_That is the point when I saw two dangers approaching. Previously, I did not truly understand their names or their importance to the German people’s existence. Their names were Marxism and Jewry._
_
_


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

*I was looking at our universities the other day, and I noticed something was missing.*





*"Herr Goring", I said. "We do not have enough Negroes in our universities! We must put into place an affirmative action plan to correct this terrible situation."*





*Heil multiculturalism!!*






*But I was just getting started!*





*"I want homosexuals in the Wehrmacht first thing in the morning!!!", I said.*





*Heil diversity!!!*





*And that's how we know when we attack homosexuals...*





*...and send reporters outside our building to interview well-dressed negroes with identity papers to prove there are no negroes who don't have identity papers...*





*...and defend torture and worship the Department of Homeland Security...






...we can't have Nazi tendencies. Because Nazis are liberals!*


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

g5000 said:


> "Nazi sources".
> 
> Here's the man himself, Adolf Hitler, in Mein Kampf:
> 
> ...


Hitler was opposed to Marxism, not socialism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

g5000 said:


> *I was looking at our universities the other day, and I noticed something was missing.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you imagine this moronic swill proves?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

I wish someone would conduct a study on the retards and ask them to explain the exact conditions which led them to suffer from the dementia that Nazis are left wing.  What toxic chemicals they imbibed, how often they were struck in the head with a heavy blunt instrument, how long they were deprived of oxygen during the birth process, and what particular propaganda channels they listen to.

I'd really like to know how they achieved seven pounds of brain damage to the point that when they see these people below, the think to themselves, "Yep, those are left wingers!  Because socialism!"





*We are marching in support of gay rights, ObamaCare, gun control, undocumented immigrants, affirmative action, and multiculturalism!*


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > *I was looking at our universities the other day, and I noticed something was missing.*
> ...


It proves you have seven pounds of brain damage.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 14, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

g5000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



ROFL!  Your spew is evidence of brain damage if I've ever seen it.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> 
> Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”
> 
> The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​







*Honk if you love Obama!*


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

g5000 said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> ...


Odium is a neo-Nazi, and he supports Obama.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Odium is a neo-Nazi, and he supports Obama.





Odium said:


> Video: Obama TRIGGERED by Bill Clinton Rape Protester
> 
> LMAO! I love it. Its exploded at Kaine,Obama,Clinton,etc events.





Odium said:


> Trump: Obama A 'Threat To Our Country'
> 
> Yep. His last year is coming up fast I expect him to try something to stay in power for good,something that will help him suspend the elections etc.





Odium said:


> OBAMA LOSES IT IN FAYETTEVILLE! Goes Off On Audience: "Listen Up - Sit Down - I'm Speaking - Be Quiet!" (VIDEO)
> 
> LMAO you shiftless negro's heard the King! SIT DOWN! SHUT UP! LMAO!





Odium said:


> Obama's '2011 humiliation of Trump triggered presidential bid'
> 
> That clown Obama mocked Trump...turned out to be a BIG mistake!





Odium said:


> Post Malone's Private Plane Circling for Emergency Landing After Tires Blow | TMZ.com
> 
> 
> Disrespect the country,bash America and Americans last night and this GOOFY looking clown's plane has blown its tires.
> ...


----------



## g5000 (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Odium is a neo-Nazi, and he supports Obama.


Your DREAM Trump ticket?



Odium said:


> Mine would be Trump/Buchanan or Buchanan/Trump ,*Trump/Duke would be awesome.*..anyways....What's yours?


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 14, 2018)

regent said:


> Bismarck brought socialism to Germany before Hitler, because Bismarck was afraid of communism.





bripat9643 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > "Nazi sources".
> ...


Why were the first concentration camps full of communists and socialists? Read something... This is all brain dead liberal fascism propaganda it started in 2004 or something. Absolute drivel like all your propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Bismarck brought socialism to Germany before Hitler, because Bismarck was afraid of communism.
> ...


The first concentration camps were in the USSR, and they were full of liberals, socialists and communists.


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

Odium said:


> Google Third Position


the thrid position is different than gerden variety  nazis the third postionist the strasserist are syncretic and yes they do have left wing qualities and right wing qualities google the night of the long knives.. Hitler have them all executed back in 1934 
The *Night of the Long Knives* , or the *Röhm Purge*, also called *Operation Hummingbird* (German: _Unternehmen Kolibri_) was a purge that took place in Nazi germany from June 30 to July 2, 1934, when Adolf Hitler, urged on by Herman goring and henrik himler, carried out a series of political  executions intended to consolidate his hold on power in Germany, as well as to alleviate the concerns of the German military about the role of Ernst Roehm and the  (SA), the Nazis' own mass paramilitary organization.


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


the first cocnetration campes were in suth africa during the boer war 
How many died in the Boer War concentration camps?
A report after the war concluded that *27,927* Boers (of whom *24,074* [50 percent of the Boer child population] were children under 16) had died of starvation, disease and exposure in the concentration camps. In all, about one in *four* (25 percent) of the Boer inmates, mostly children, died. the british empire killed mor epeople than hitler and stalin put together ask the irish or an indian about those anglo bastards


----------



## BILLSANDS (Sep 14, 2018)

Odium said:


> H
> 
> 
> mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


hitler had strasser killed  i'm not going to say i admire strasser he was still a racist pig but he was a fascinating animal both him and his brother otto


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


What the hell does the Boer War have to do with whether Nazis were socialists?


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 14, 2018)

BILLSANDS said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Of course I am talking about Hitler's concentration camps, dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2018)

In further news, it turns out that water is wet....


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


The first concentration camp did first hold opposing views, but it was in germany.  it was dachau.  

Nazi concentration camps

The first camp in Germany, Dachau, was founded in March 1933.[12] The press announcement said that "the first concentration camp is to be opened in Dachau with an accommodation for 5,000 people. All Communists and – where necessary – Reichsbanner and Social Democratic functionaries who endanger state security are to be concentrated there


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 15, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There have been prison and death  camps forever, concentration camps is just a different nomenclature.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Again.  Stalin put plenty of Communists in concentration camps.  Does that prove Stalin wasn't a communist?

Just admit you're a fucking moron who is incapable of committing logic and get it over with.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, there actually hasn't.  It took the advent of socialism for concentration camps to exist.  Abraham Lincoln was actually the inventor of the concentration camp.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 15, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


This thread is about nazis and hitler, not Stalin.  A country can only setup camps in territory it controls.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


ROFL!  Obviously you are too stupid to get the point of an example.  I can't even count how many times some dumbass snowflake has attempted this ploy.
Dumbass Franco's theory was that if a dictator puts members of a group in a concentration camp, then that dictator isn't a member of that group.  However, Stalin clearly was a communist, and he put millions of communists in concentration camps, so your rebuttal is that Stalin wasn't in Germany?  You mean the rule only works in Germany, not other countries?  How fucking stupid can you possibly be?


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 15, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Stalin slaughtered *anyone* who wasnt loyal enough to him.  He was all about cult of personality.  The only trait he shares with Hitler is his authoritarianism.  
The topic of the thread is nazis and socialism, and youre failing at it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


In other words, your "logic" only works in Germany, not Russia.

Thanks for proving beyond all doubt that your brain pegs the stupid meter.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 15, 2018)

Another dupe of the brand new BS drivel "liberal fascism" propaganda. Of course Nazism is right wing capitalist totalitarianism. Nationalist racist garbage just like American right-wing garbage propaganda...


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Another dupe of the brand new BS drivel "liberal fascism" propaganda. Of course Nazism is right wing capitalist totalitarianism. Nationalist racist garbage just like American right-wing garbage propaganda...


Nope.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 15, 2018)

Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?

Its bizarre.

The nazis and the alt right share the same hate. Gays,socialists,trade unions,blacks ,jews and so on.

Are they trying to deflect the stain from their agenda ?

I think that they are wasting their time.

We have seen the effects of the nazi beliefs and despite sporadic outbreaks of nazism  the general population will not tolerate this shit.

Right wing trash only gain traction when there is economic hardship because they can offer up an array of scapegoats. That is what is happening today and explains trump and brexit.

The same people deflecting on this thread infest the racism forum with their poisoon and are generally grouped as the lower ability members of this community. If you have failed in life you need someone to blame, but dont call me a nazi I suppose.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> 
> Its bizarre.
> 
> ...


You're the one with the Nazi agenda, douche nozzle.  The Dim economic agenda is identical to what the Nazi's implemented.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 15, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> ...


You can shout that black is white as much as you want but nobody believes you or gives you any credibility.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Black is black, and Dims are indistinguishable from Nazis.


----------



## regent (Sep 16, 2018)

Americans knew in 1933 that Nazi was fascist, and today's; booklets on ideologies continue to bear this out. The military training films of WWII called Nazi fascists. Why have conservatives started a program to try and change the definition?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2018)

regent said:


> Americans knew in 1933 that Nazi was fascist, and today's; booklets on ideologies continue to bear this out. The military training films of WWII called Nazi fascists. Why have conservatives started a program to try and change the definition?


No one is claiming the Nazi's weren't fascists, moron.  We're saying fascism is just a form of socialism.


----------



## regent (Sep 17, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Americans knew in 1933 that Nazi was fascist, and today's; booklets on ideologies continue to bear this out. The military training films of WWII called Nazi fascists. Why have conservatives started a program to try and change the definition?
> ...


So all these years from the Republican Party that socialism was communism. and now the claim is that socialism is fascism.


----------



## xyz (Sep 17, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> nationalizing the army;


You think the US has privatized the Army, or is that your dream goal?


----------



## Camp (Sep 17, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> 
> Its bizarre.
> 
> ...


Just because folks march with torches and chant  Nazi expressions, make Nazi salutes, and proclaim a love for Hitler does not mean they are bad people. Some of them are good people. Trump said so.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> ...


You just have to accept that we live in a complicated world.


----------



## Votto (Sep 17, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



They are getting close to killing themselves.

A Left wing professor recently shot himself in the arm on a college campus to protest guns.

He just needs a little better aim is all.


----------



## Votto (Sep 17, 2018)

Camp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> ...



That is fake news.

Trump was commenting on people protesting taking down statues of confederate soldiers.  I highly doubt they were all neo-Nazi types.


----------



## Votto (Sep 17, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Like Dims good, GOP bad?

Is that the complicated world you speak of?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> They are getting close to killing themselves.
> 
> A Left wing professor recently shot himself in the arm on a college campus to protest guns.
> 
> He just needs a little better aim is all.



Too bad the stupid mother fucker wasn't trying to get hand grenades banned.


.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> American Progressive Fascists are funny, "we'll take Mao and Stalin,  but not Hitler"
> 
> He fought Stalin so he's bad



So did we, it's just too bad we didn't stay committed.

13,000 Americans (in the Arkhangelsk and Vladivostok regions)[14][15]

Unfortunately we had a despotic racist democrook in office trying to force a global government and gleefully sent us to war in Europe we had no business in, funny how democrooks do that a lot. A republicrat does it once and he becomes another hitler.

Anyway I found out what happened in a dream.

I was in the kitchen making coffee and the angel of death was sitting at the kitchen table which startled me, but he didn't move or say anything immediately, he just pointed to the coolest chess board you ever saw and I sat down and played. Anyway a conversation finally ensued and I found out it was just a visit because he knew I liked the game and haven't played in a while.

Anyway he told me why the communists were allowed by God to take over, and it was his fault. TAD used to play chess with Rasputin, who was the best player ever. Death taught humanity the game and it has evolved some and is different in different cultures, but he said Rasputin was the best human EVER, in all his time at the job. Well naturally Rasputin's time was up, God sent down the order and Death thought.... C'mon fuck it right, He's not going to miss this horney old monk right? So he tells Rasputin to just lay low for a while, he's gotta take him out and send him (he lied) to heaven, but he just wants to finish their last game, which could take months actually but Death was sure he had him after the next move no matter what.

Anyway Rasputin being the sort of fucker he was got noticed and God was Mega-Pissed. So He allowed the Bolsheviks to gain power, and kept Death working his ass bones into dust for decades on account of it. He said he still hasn't processed the paperwork from Stalin's invasion into Finland. The paperwork on murders by government take a lot more paperwork because everyone is accountable. When he finally gets to the Final Solution" it will be 1000 years from now and take him 750,000 years, and that's a fraction of Stalin's post war purges. 

I was having a hard time processing all that when I looked down into my coffee and realized I was dreaming because I don't drink coffee.


.


----------



## wallace (Sep 18, 2018)

good hahaha


----------



## regent (Oct 3, 2018)

The Nazi failed to implement their socialism agenda,  their socialist program; was forgotten and the socialist leaders killed.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2018)

regent said:


> The Nazi failed to implement their socialism agenda,  their socialist program; was forgotten and the socialist leaders killed.



Pretty damn quickly too.  That's what the SA (Brownshirts) was organized for ---- to intimidate and assault the Socialists.  Hitler declared their party illegal and then made them the first "guests" at his first concentration camp, Dachau.

Ya gotta wonder at the OP and his ilk who keep running this "Nazis were socialists" canard up the same flagpole when it should be obvious by now nobody's buying this bullshit.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> ...


Socialism and Fascism are not mutually exclusive terms, jackass.

Throughout history the implementation of socialism has required a fascist government. They go hand in hand.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



They sure were in 1930s Germany, pignose.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're lying, jackass.

For example, The National Socialist German Workers party was very fascistic in nature.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I never lie.  Look it up, duckbreath.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Bullshit!
 In 1930s Germany, the National Socialist German Workers party was very fascistic in nature.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 3, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Bravo Madge.  That's kind of the point of this whole thread.  Or at least it's the point of the corrections thereto.

Duh.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 3, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Your concession is accepted.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi failed to implement their socialism agenda,  their socialist program; was forgotten and the socialist leaders killed.
> ...


The brain-dead leftwing theory that only people who aren't socialists kill socialists or put them in concentration camps couldn't be more wrong.  The first thing a socialist party does once it gets into power is outlaw all the other socialists parties.  It kills all their members or sends them to concentration camps.  That's what the Russians did, the Cubans and the Nazis.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

regent said:


> The Nazi failed to implement their socialism agenda,  their socialist program; was forgotten and the socialist leaders killed.


You mean they weren't socialists because they lost the war?  Really?


----------



## Disir (Oct 4, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Of course, Jossey's fine article is not the first treatise to point out the evidence that the Nazis were socialists. Here's another written just a few weeks ago:
> 
> Nazis Were Not Marxists, but They Were Socialists | Jörg Guido Hülsmann
> 
> ...



Social Darwinism.  Hitler was rather jealous that the US was able to pass sterilization laws. He desperately wanted to be at the front of the eugenics movement.


----------



## Disir (Oct 4, 2018)

*The program of the NSDAP*

The program is the political foundation of the NSDAP and accordingly the primary political law of the State. It has been made brief and clear intentionally.

All legal precepts must be applied in the spirit of the party program.

Since the taking over of control, the Fuehrer has succeeded in the realization of essential portions of the Party program from the fundamentals to the detail.

The Party Program of the NSDAP was proclaimed on the 24 February 1920 by Adolf Hitler at the first large Party gathering in Munich and since that day has remained unaltered. Within the national socialist philosophy is summarized in 25 points:

1. We demand the unification of all Germans in the Greater Germany on the basis of the right of self-determination of peoples.

2. We demand equality of rights for the German people in respect to the other nations; abrogation of the peace treaties of Versailles and St. Germain.

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the sustenance of our people, and colonization for our surplus population.

4. Only a member of the race can be a citizen. A member of the race can only be one who is of German blood, without consideration of creed. Consequently no Jew can be a member of the race.

5. Whoever has no citizenship is to be able to live in Germany only as a guest, and must be under the authority of legislation for foreigners.

6. The right to determine matters concerning administration and law belongs only to the citizen. Therefore we demand that every public office, of any sort whatsoever, whether in the Reich, the county or municipality, be filled only by citizens. We combat the corrupting parliamentary economy, office-holding only according to party inclinations without consideration of character or abilities.

7. We demand that the state be charged first with providing the opportunity for a livelihood and way of life for the citizens. If it is impossible to sustain the total population of the State, then the members of foreign nations (non-citizens) are to be expelled from the Reich.

8. Any further immigration of non-citizens is to be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans, who have immigrated to Germany since the 2 August 1914, be forced immediately to leave the Reich.

9. All citizens must have equal rights and obligations.

10. The first obligation of every citizen must be to work both spiritually and physically. The activity of individuals is not to counteract the interests of the universality, but must have its result within the framework of the whole for the benefit of all Consequently we demand:

11. Abolition of unearned (work and labour) incomes. Breaking of rent-slavery.

12. In consideration of the monstrous sacrifice in property and blood that each war demands of the people personal enrichment through a war must be designated as a crime against the people. Therefore we demand the total confiscation of all war profits.

13. We demand the nationalization of all (previous) associated industries (trusts).

14. We demand a division of profits of all heavy industries.

15. We demand an expansion on a large scale of old age welfare.

16. We demand the creation of a healthy middle class and its conservation, immediate communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low cost to small firms, the utmost consideration of all small firms in contracts with the State, county or municipality.

17. We demand a land reform suitable to our needs, provision of a law for the free expropriation of land for the purposes of public utility, abolition of taxes on land and prevention of all speculation in land.

18. We demand struggle without consideration against those whose activity is injurious to the general interest. Common national criminals, usurers, Schieber and so forth are to be punished with death, without consideration of confession or race.

19. We demand substitution of a German common law in place of the Roman Law serving a materialistic world-order.

20. The state is to be responsible for a fundamental reconstruction of our whole national education program, to enable every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education and subsequently introduction into leading positions. The plans of instruction of all educational institutions are to conform with the experiences of practical life. The comprehension of the concept of the State must be striven for by the school [Staatsbuergerkunde] as early as the beginning of understanding. We demand the education at the expense of the State of outstanding intellectually gifted children of poor parents without consideration of position or profession.

21. The State is to care for the elevating national health by protecting the mother and child, by outlawing child-labor, by the encouragement of physical fitness, by means of the legal establishment of a gymnastic and sport obligation, by the utmost support of all organizations concerned with the physical instruction of the young.

22. We demand abolition of the mercenary troops and formation of a national army.

23. We demand legal opposition to known lies and their promulgation through the press. In order to enable the provision of a German press, we demand, that: a. All writers and employees of the newspapers appearing in the German language be members of the race: b. Non-German newspapers be required to have the express permission of the State to be published. They may not be printed in the German language: c. Non-Germans are forbidden by law any financial interest in German publications, or any influence on them, and as punishment for violations the closing of such a publication as well as the immediate expulsion from the Reich of the non-German concerned. Publications which are counter to the general good are to be forbidden. We demand legal prosecution of artistic and literary forms which exert a destructive influence on our national life, and the closure of organizations opposing the above made demands.

24. We demand freedom of religion for all religious denominations within the state so long as they do not endanger its existence or oppose the moral senses of the Germanic race. The Party as such advocates the standpoint of a positive Christianity without binding itself confessionally to any one denomination. It combats the Jewish-materialistic spirit within and around us, and is convinced that a lasting recovery of our nation can only succeed from within on the framework: common utility precedes individual utility.

25. For the execution of all of this we demand the formation of a strong central power in the Reich. Unlimited authority of the central parliament over the whole Reich and its organizations in general. The forming of state and profession chambers for the execution of the laws made by the Reich within the various states of the confederation. The leaders of the Party promise, if necessary by sacrificing their own lives, to support by the execution of the points set forth above without consideration.

Adolf Hitler proclaimed the following explanation for this program on the 13 April 1928:

Explanation

Regarding the false interpretations of Point 17 of the program of the NSDAP on the part of our opponents, the following definition is necessary:

"Since the NSDAP stands on the platform of private ownership it happens that the passage" gratuitous expropriation concerns only the creation of legal opportunities to expropriate if necessary, land which has been illegally acquired or is not administered from the view-point of the national welfare. This is directed primarily against the Jewish land-speculation companies.

*Source:
Nazi Conspiracy and Aggression Volume IV
Office of the United States Chief Counsel for Prosecution of Axis Criminality
Washington, DC : United States Government Printing Office, 1946
USMARC Cataloging Record*
Internet History Sourcebooks


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 4, 2018)

I've had liberals tell me that Hitler supported free-market capitalism, the antithesis of socialism, communism and, yes, fascism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> I've had liberals tell me that Hitler supported free-market capitalism, the antithesis of socialism, communism and, yes, fascism.


99% of what leftwingers say about the Nazis is based on ignorance and propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

Camp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so important for the alt right to distance itself from the Nazis ?
> ...


Another drone mischaracterizing what Trump said.  How utterly predictable.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I've had liberals tell me that Hitler supported free-market capitalism, the antithesis of socialism, communism and, yes, fascism.
> ...



Who ya gonna believe --- seventy years of political scientists and historians.... or a kid giving the finger with jelly smeared all over his face.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I certainly wouldn't believe a bunch of Marxist hacks on the government payroll.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 4, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> 
> Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”
> 
> The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​


Were christians too.


----------



## regent (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


The history of Nazi Germany is pretty well documented and libraries still loan books, might want to look it up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I have read hundreds of books about Nazi Germany, you fucking moron.  I love it when ignorant douchebags pretend they know something about this subject.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Those are communists not socialists. Join the rest of the world in the definition that is everywhere but right-wing duped America. Easy way to tell communism is a dictatorship socialism is a democracy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 4, 2018)

bodecea said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> ...



Nazis mostly killed White Christians.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Then you must know that Nazis are right-wing racist fascist assholes who lied Non-Stop. Like your propaganda machine. They also love corporate Aristocrats and aristocrats in general, nothing like communists or socialists


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Communists are socialists, dumbass.  Socialism is an economic concept, and there are no respectable economists who accept your claim that socialism has to be democratic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


See what I mean?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


But they murdered mostly Jews


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No they didn't, they killed a staggering 25 - 30 million in Soviet Russia, that's way more than the Jew Holocaust.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I have a masters in history basically concentrating on Nazis. Any actual argument, fool?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Do you know the difference between killing in war and murdering?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Sure you did.  History majors are notorious for being dumbasses.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



More than half the deaths in Soviet Russia were civilian.


----------



## Camp (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Name your 10 favorites.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Communism is pure socialism and doesn't work. It has to be put in by violent revolution and kept  by secret police in concentration camps. Outside your bubble of BS propaganda everyone agrees with me. Socialism started out as defined as literally Marxism, then became defined by the USSR. Since the twenties and World War II it has become more and more my definition, Now everywhere but brainwashed right-wing America, just to keep the dupes like you confused.
https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=355e7d5a9623ab4ebc77cd0e8586ae90&oe=5C14CE91


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Many partisans and starved etcetera. Not murdered like the Jews.


----------



## Camp (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, they are not. They are notorious for being educational nerds, meaning, they are so educated and rooted in facts, they are annoying.


----------



## Camp (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Many Russian casualties were civilians used as human shields and civilians marched through minefields to clear the way for soldiers. True, however, many were simply victims of starvation and or collateral damage.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So no argument at all just b*******propaganda actually...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 4, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Nazis killed White Christians mostly, a neglected fact on purpose.


----------



## xyz (Oct 5, 2018)

The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.

I'm not criticizing though, that was the only way to win the war.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2018)

xyz said:


> The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> 
> I'm not criticizing though, that was the only way to win the war.


I disagree.  It was done for political reasons, because the public wouldn't stand for the tax increases required if they knew the true cost of the war.  War socialism allowed the politicians to hide the true cost from the taxpayers.


----------



## xyz (Oct 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> ...


So you would have preferred that the Axis Powers win the war?


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2018)

xyz said:


> The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> 
> I'm not criticizing though, that was the only way to win the war.


Socialist programs were adopted and implemented long before WWII began.


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> ...


Ya, how would the generation that had just fought WWI have any clue about rhe cost of war?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2018)

xyz said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


Facts have no bearing on what outcome for the war I preferred.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2018)

Camp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


The cost of the war would have been obvious from the taxes the government imposed to pay for it.  Under war socialism these taxes were hidden by means of inflation, price controls, rationing, etc.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2018)

Camp said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> ...


They went into overdrive during the war since everyone believed the government could do whatever it wanted to.


----------



## regent (Oct 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


The nation and people went into overdrive to win the war.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 5, 2018)

regent said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


The government went into overdrive in controlling the economy.  It only hurt production by doing that.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The government went into overdrive in controlling the economy.  It only hurt production by doing that.


F.A. Hayek wrote extensively about this, in his magnum opus The Road to Serfdom...

The Road to Serfdom | Friedrich A. Hayek


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 6, 2018)

Liberals like to say that Hitler wasn't a socialist because (according to them), he didn't actually practice socialism.  Then, they claim that Hitler was indeed a Christian because Hitler claimed to be a Christian, in spite of obviously NOT practicing Christianity.  

Let's get another thing straight.  The concept of fascism and its practice is a left-wing construct.  Fascism entails government control of business, education, healthcare and eliminates free-market capitalism.  All of that is the polar opposite of what the right preaches and practices.  So how the _fuck_ is fascism "right wing"? 

On another note, there are countless liberals that have called Trump a "Nazi" or a "fascist" when, in reality, Trump is the biggest fucking capitalist to EVER occupy the White House.  And no American president has been better to Israel than Donald Trump and it's not close.  

Anyone who says that Nazism or fascism is "right wing" is either colossally STUPID or they're just a liar.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## regent (Oct 6, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Liberals like to say that Hitler wasn't a socialist because (according to them), he didn't actually practice socialism.  Then, they claim that Hitler was indeed a Christian because Hitler claimed to be a Christian, in spite of obviously NOT practicing Christianity.
> 
> Let's get another thing straight.  The concept of fascism and its practice is a left-wing construct.  Fascism entails government control of business, education, healthcare and eliminates free-market capitalism.  All of that is the polar opposite of what the right preaches and practices.  So how the _fuck_ is fascism "right wing"?
> 
> ...


----------



## regent (Oct 6, 2018)

regent said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals like to say that Hitler wasn't a socialist because (according to them), he didn't actually practice socialism.  Then, they claim that Hitler was indeed a Christian because Hitler claimed to be a Christian, in spite of obviously NOT practicing Christianity.
> ...


It seems that those poly sci-guys that write the manuals on ideologies have labeled fascism right wing since Hitler and Mussolini,


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 7, 2018)

regent said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Please define "right wing" and then tell me how fascism falls on the "right".


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 7, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



This article in Snopes gives their opinion on fascism, and consider the nazis to have been more on the right, notwithstanding the name socialism they adopted.
https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/09/05/were-nazis-socialists/


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## K9Buck (Oct 7, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> This article in Snopes gives their opinion on fascism, and consider the nazis to have been more on the right, notwithstanding the name socialism they adopted.
> https://www.snopes.com/news/2017/09/05/were-nazis-socialists/



The left always wants to re-write history to disassociate themselves from their ideological predecessors.  Snopes is full of shit and so is anyone else that says that fascism is a product of the right.  I started a thread on the topic, which you can read here if interested.  

CDZ - What are the tenets of fascism?


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 7, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > This article in Snopes gives their opinion on fascism, and consider the nazis to have been more on the right, notwithstanding the name socialism they adopted.
> ...



You start off with 'the left always does this or that........'   I don't like these absolutes.  It's a statement right from the beginning that the other side is lock step with an agenda and will not deviate no matter what facts are put in front of them, so what's the use of wanting a debate I always say.   Other than that, I left a link of snope's, but  you say they're full of shit, I guess since they disagree with you?  Anyway, I kind of agree with some of what they say because the nazis were racists to the core, much like the right wing is becoming under trump.   He could not have won without the mexicans are coming, the mexicans are coming. You can disagree if you want, that's what it's all about here.


----------



## K9Buck (Oct 7, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



I encourage you to visit the thread I started.  I detail why fascism is a left-wing ideology.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2018)

Fascism (national socialism), as personified by Hitler and Mussolini: Centrally planned economies, military dictatorship, a one-party state, deification of the ruler, social stratification via political affiliation, brutal police state, propaganda press, concentration/slave labor camps for dissenters and other undesirables.

Communism, as personified by Staln, Mao, Castro: Centrally planned economies, military dictatorship, a one-party state, deification of the ruler, social stratification via political affiliation, brutal police state, propaganda press, concentration/slave labor camps for dissenters and other undesirables.

Yeah, they're *totally* different!


----------



## Mike Dwight (Oct 8, 2018)

Ya! Hitler was a workin' man's man who got pissed he didn't die in World War One so he wanted a second one, he'll call it World War Two. And the book know it alls can just burn with their fancy books. That's where George Wallace doesn't get to be some Nazi hate-monger , we need to go to right-good manorialistic men descended Divinely from George Washington, like Robert E Lee, and American Gentry. paternalism.

I think this thing went for 14 pages with no one identifying NAZI as a German acronym of National Socialist Party or something like that, so YA, Socialist. So ya, everybody get in the big parade and get a torch and "Howl with the Wolves".


----------



## regent (Oct 8, 2018)

I WOULD SUGGEST TO READERS THEY GO TO A COLLEGE BOOK STORE AND BUY A BOOKLET ON POLITICAL IDEOLOGIES AND READ ON THE VARIOUS  IDEOLOGIES INCLUDING FASCISM.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 8, 2018)

We Americans really don't know that the word Nazi is a short for Nazionalsocialist?  So if we hate the Nazis so much we don't even know the rest of the word?  It contains the word Socialist.  So of course the Nazis are Socialist.  But Soviet Socialism is too founded on ultra nationalistic principles.  We hate Nazis and we love Soviets, even though they are just flavors of the same thing.  Bravo.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> We Americans really don't know that the word Nazi is a short for Nazionalsocialist?  So if we hate the Nazis so much we don't even know the rest of the word?  It contains the word Socialist.  So of course the Nazis are Socialist.




Who the fuck are you? Looking like that faggot that  claims he's from NY Franco, yet you make sense.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 8, 2018)

francoHFW


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > We Americans really don't know that the word Nazi is a short for Nazionalsocialist?  So if we hate the Nazis so much we don't even know the rest of the word?  It contains the word Socialist.  So of course the Nazis are Socialist.
> ...



I am not that guy, I just don't want America to end up like Europe.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Socialists in their name is just Nazi propaganda... They lied like rugs. Socialists don't like corporations and Aristocrats like the Nazis did... They were right-wing fascists. It's in every history book until liberal fascism in 2004, pure BS GOP propaganda with no basis in fact,not respected at all except in Dupe world.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


What's wrong with Europe except it's not America. They have health care daycare living wage great infrastructure cheap college and training.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > We Americans really don't know that the word Nazi is a short for Nazionalsocialist?  So if we hate the Nazis so much we don't even know the rest of the word?  It contains the word Socialist.  So of course the Nazis are Socialist.
> ...


Take your bigotry and shove it up your big stupid ass. And I'm not gay thank you. You can tell GOP is close to Nazism now, they were stupid bigots too.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



No.  A government that is powerful enough to provide you with everything, is first powerful enough to take everything away from you. 

European governments have already taken away everything from their people.  No wonder every current technological and scientific discovery and advancement happens outside Europe.

And when you consider that an average European pays 60 % income tax + 20 % property/wealth tax, that is 80 % before we even get into sales taxes and so on, then that education is not free, neither is that healthcare.  And that wage is not a living wage, in real terms it is less than a 3rd of a USA disposable income wage.  And if you fall on hard time?  No you don't get a tie over or even a roof or food stamp.  In short, all your wages are immediately taken away in taxes and you get absolutely nothing for it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Congrats! You just owned FrancoDupe.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Okay, hetero Dupe.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

i think this thread needs a 2 cow joke.  The 2 cow jokes describe the whole world in terms of 2 cows.  

Here it is.

Soviet Socialism: 
You have 2 cows.  The government takes away both.  Then the government provides milk. 

Nazi Socialism: (current Europe) 
You have 2 cows.  The government takes away both.  The government makes you pay for the milk. 

American corporation: 
You have 2 cows.  The company shoots one of them.  Then beats the other one until it produces for two.  And gets surprised when it dies.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Wow, that sounds like slavery. You know, Led Zeppelin became naturalized US citizens to avoid 70% taxes. We in America still pay at least 1/2 that and probably a little more.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Good on Herr Zeppelin.  And everyone who has a good idea should do the same.  No wonder so many went over to the USA for the past 200 years continuously.  It is in the USA where you can implement your ideas.  In socialism never.  Too bad, now the socialist too are trying to immigrate into America and drag it down.


----------



## NathanCross (Oct 9, 2018)

*The Nazis were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS, not Marxists. They believed in sharing everything within the Aryan tribe. They were tribalists, not universalists. Never confuse them for Marxists. *


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

NathanCross said:


> *The Nazis were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS, not Marxists. They believed in sharing everything within the Aryan tribe. They were tribalists, not universalists. Never confuse them for Marxists. *



But all implementations of Marxism are also firmly founded on ultra nationalism.  Therefore the Marxist are not universalist either.  

In order to maintain any kind of socialist cash flow, you need to lock people in a land territory, so Nazism or Marxism don't have much practical difference.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Europe is very happy and so would we be. All they do differently is tax the rich and give benefits to the citizens. Only dumbshit's don't want a living wage Healthcare daycare good infrastructure and vacations, cheap college and training. You are clueless go there LOL.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> NathanCross said:
> 
> 
> > *The Nazis were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS, not Marxists. They believed in sharing everything within the Aryan tribe. They were tribalists, not universalists. Never confuse them for Marxists. *
> ...


Except Nazis have corporations and small businesses and aristocrats of all kinds while Communists basically kill them LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> NathanCross said:
> 
> 
> > *The Nazis were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS, not Marxists. They believed in sharing everything within the Aryan tribe. They were tribalists, not universalists. Never confuse them for Marxists. *
> ...


Marxism is supposed to be Universal they want the whole world to do it and are supposedly not nationalist. Workers of the World Unite! And their song is the international. Course when you're invaded Mother Russia comes back.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The average European pays those taxes.  The rich pay more.  If you want to be taxed at minimum 80 %, as explained above, then you can go to Europe.  Hehehe. 

The only advantage that Europeans have is more vacation days.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> NathanCross said:
> 
> 
> > *The Nazis were NATIONAL SOCIALISTS, not Marxists. They believed in sharing everything within the Aryan tribe. They were tribalists, not universalists. Never confuse them for Marxists. *
> ...


Make the distinction between Democratic socialism and communism please. Everywhere else in the world socialism has been  Democratic socialism 4 70 years or so at least


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > NathanCross said:
> ...



It is not possible to maintain any kind of socialism without ultra nationalism first.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > NathanCross said:
> ...



Democratic socialism is that there is only one election candidate, and if you don't vote for him then all your neighbor's will question you.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


That's communism, dupe. Bernie Sanders is a Democratic Socialist. So are the Socialists in every other modern country where they have happy people 6 week vacations after a year cheap college living wage Health Care daycare wake the f**** Up.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Democratic socialism is that there is only one election candidate, and if you don't vote for him then all your neighbor's will question you.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You can repeat those buzz words all you want, they will still remain only propaganda, because the numbers show otherwise.

And by the way those happy people keep watching each other.  They are eager to see their neighbor robbed.  Some people those are in Europe.  Hehe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


A lot of them became university professors after the war.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Europe is a paradise For the Working Man compared to here super dupers. Living wage and strong middle class Health Care Day Care Living wage 6 week vacations great infrastructure basically free college and training... You areTotally misinformed. And they they call their government socialist. Here, not. Thanks GOP and silly dupes.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about, super duper.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



And giving up everything that they may own for it, including their personal future.  Bravo.  But I know European logic, so this doesn't surprise me. 

Besides if that great European infrastructure was really as costly as their taxation, then the railways would be made of solid gold there.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Ok, then let me explain.  American happiness includes your hope that in the future you will do as good as your better doing neighbor.  European happiness includes your hope that in the future your better doing neighbor will break down like you. 

For example, a Houswives of Atlanta series would be un-producible in Europe.

Don't buy Bernie Sanders.  He is selling a fantasy of a 1970's Europe, for the purpose of cementing the ownership of the top 1%-ers.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They give up their Futures to be socialist? What are you talking about?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> A few days ago, The Federalist website published a fascinating article by Paul Jossey on evidence from Nazi sources that shows that Hitler and the Nazis were socialists. Here's an excerpt from the article:
> 
> Yet the evidence the Nazis were leftists goes well beyond the views of this one scholar. Philosophically, Nazi doctrine fit well with the other strains of socialism ripping through Europe at the time. Hitler’s first “National Workers’ Party” meeting while he was still an Army corporal featured the speech “How and by What Means is Capitalism to be Eliminated?”
> 
> The Nazi charter published a year later and coauthored by Hitler is socialist in almost every aspect. It calls for “equality of rights for the German people”; the subjugation of the individual to the state; breaking of “rent slavery”; “confiscation of war profits”; the nationalization of industry; profit-sharing in heavy industry; large-scale social security; the “communalization of the great warehouses and their being leased at low costs to small firms”; the “free expropriation of land for the purpose of public utility”; the abolition of “materialistic” Roman Law; nationalizing education; nationalizing the army; state regulation of the press; and strong central power in the Reich.​



People who try and use simplicity to explain away things that existed.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


People here are not being trained or educated for jobs that are open tech jobs, whereas in Europe they are. People here work way too long and have no benefits or pay for that matter. 6 week vacations Don't Cost a Thing, Healthcare should be a right. The GOP is a giveaway to the rich. Thank you super dupes. Our houses are bigger but there is last hundreds of years. The Housewives of Atlanta are disgusting idiots.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



At the European taxation levels, asset ownership and freedom are just a fantasy.  However, basic survival demands a minimum degree of freedom.  Europeans have given this up, like little whores, in the hope that their governments will fill in there.  Too bad, they are no longer mentally capable of imagining what if not.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Plenty of people own houses you are an idiot.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



It is not about the size of your house.  Of course it is bigger.  The point is, that you have more asset ownership, which is the key to your freedom for survival.  Europeans have zero of that.  Only the vacation day count argument stands on Europe's side.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


We are 26% they are 38 or something but  that includes Healthcare for them and all kinds of stuff cheap daycare cheap College good infrastructure lots of good stuff
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0Mch4jXusiJ5TB80NZ5e6Y&cshid=1539151040681


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



No they don't.  Their banks do.  Big difference.  A house in a French alpine village slum 100 miles from the nearest watering hole costs as much as a house in New York City.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Their ski station places cost the same as our ski station places etc etc


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


If you go to Southeast Asia or Australia the place is packed with Europeans very few Americans.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



But the reality shows otherwise, because you easily pay a $1000 per month for transportation and commute around Paris.  Just as an example.  And your salaries are pegged artificially at rock bottom, way below the market value of your work, because of the income tax brackets.  Most Europeans can never even dream of switching from renting to home ownership.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 10, 2018)

*Nazi Sources Prove the Nazis Were Socialists*

And now they're Republicans.  

Funny how that worked out.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Yes, because that is the true market value.  Now add the bloated European taxes, and you can see how the European socialist government has robbed the ski resort, which doesn't happen in America.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Oct 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Even Krugman says European economies have Eurosclerosis. France for example has the per capita income of Arkansas about our poorest state. If they could not copy or buy our inventions they would live at 35% our standard of living. We for example hold 70% of all recent health acre patents.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > The US had to implement a lot of socialist policies during WWII, like a planned economy and making factories only produce certain things and so on.
> ...



They DID stand for them after the war.  That's why taxes were so high after 1945.  War on credit.  

That's why JFK was able to _cut_ taxes by the '60s.  They _had been_ sky-high to pay for the War.  Same was true in Europe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


They were sky high because FDR was a class warrior, and for no other reason.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Oct 13, 2018)

Pogo said:


> That's why JFK was able to _cut_ taxes by the '60s.



JFK was able to cut taxes because we agreed with him that high liberal taxes chocked the real economy by redistributing money from the productive to the unproductive. Do you understand?


----------



## Wolfstrike (Oct 18, 2018)

doesn't the "Z" in Nazi stand for Socialist?


----------



## xyz (Oct 20, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> doesn't the "Z" in Nazi stand for Socialist?


Yes, but that doesn't mean they were communists, which is what most of the discussion seems to be centered on. Their name was really National Socialist German Workers' Party.

Trump also tried to appeal to workers, in particular coal miners and  workers in automotive plants. Does that make him socialist/communist?


----------

